# More ABNPlecos eggs



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

In this series of photos you can see the newest glutch of eggs laid in a glass spice jar.








I have been waiting 4 months for them to lay eggs.

I got the trio from Canadian Aquatics:










The eggs are easily seen in the photo above

This series is on the ones in the white cave in my 14 gallon Bio Cube. I hope that is the mom in the photo below:










The ******* at 4 days










I need to find out the sex of this one:










and how it is identified

Thanks for looking


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nice cave Mike.

 You also know we cannot determine the sex of a BNP by looking at you know where, right :lol: JK, it just looks so funny.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

With the Bristle Nose it is easy to identify the mature fish by the large bristles no the males and lack of them on the females.

But I have a number of species of Plecos and need it determine how to sex them


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sorry for teasing you.

I could be wrong as I am no expert with BNP. They laid eggs and the eggs hatch. I scoop them out and sell them (sometimes give away to friends) - that's it.

In the colony of 6 I original bought from Smiladon, I was told that there is 1 male and 5 female. For the longest time, that's all I see. They were in a 25g and I decided to take 3 of the females out - so I thought. To my surprise, one of the supposedly full grown female developed bristle on its nose like the obvious male. Unfortunately, they did not survived the hopefully 2nd breeding set up to prove it out.

My "unresearched theory" is that the male did not develop its characteristics when there is a dominant male around. Unless, sex change is also possible in BNPs like clown fish and SW shrimps ?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have 3 tanks now with egg laing and 2 of them have hatched.

I have 6 ABNP and 50+fry in my 15 gallon breeder along with 10 corries and unkown number fo guppies.

2 of the caves are producing eggs and fri. I have at least 4 generation of fri in the tank and am removing fri daily to add to my other tanks incase I have a problem in that tank I don't loose them all.

I have adult ABNP in 4 of my tanks right now.

Cheers


----------

